# Just had my girl spayed and she seems depressed and wont come to me



## larouge (May 28, 2011)

Hi all

I have a gorgeous little powderpuff maltese cross girl, 18 months old, and she's just been spayed on Tuesday (5 days ago)

The first two days she was like a zombie; couldn't move or walk and was struggling with her cone collar.

Since then she has improved a lot and I have taken her collar off for comfort (supervised only) as she couldn't drink her water.

My concern is, she has always been attached to me since the moment we got her. If I got up- she got up. If I sat on the sofa- she'd be next to me, head on my knee etc etc.
Since she has been spayed, she will not come to me. She doesn't follow me, if I sit next to her she moves and she now spends her whole day in her dog bed (whereas before, she'd always be on the sofa and probably used it once in 18months)

I also have a 12 week old puppy. She hasn't shown signs of jealousy at all but I don't think him being around is helping.

Please somebody give me some advice. I know it sounds sad (although we're all probably here for the same reason!) but she is my world. I adore her and I am so sad to think that she hates me or that she's depressed.

Please let me know ASAP

xx


----------



## Puptart (Jan 25, 2011)

Well she had surgery and it's only been 5 days. It stands to reason that she isn't being very active. Give her time.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

She should definitely not be jumping on or off the couch. I know it's a fairly routine procedure, but I think people often forget just how invasive the surgery really is.. the equivalent procedure in humans requires 4-6 weeks (or more) of recovery time.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Honestly, if a dog is still that subdued 5 days after surgery, even one that invasive, I would contact the vet. It's possible she is experiencing excessive pain.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sighthounds4me said:


> Honestly, if a dog is still that subdued 5 days after surgery, even one that invasive, I would contact the vet. It's possible she is experiencing excessive pain.


I was thinking the same thing. Our girl was still a little slower than her normal spaz self at five days but she did not avoid us. I would contact the vet as well. How is her appetite? Her incision? Other signs that she's not getting better?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I had an older female spayed on Tuesday and you would never know she was done. She never had a cone on, never bothered the stitches and by the next day was eating and drinking fine. She also had 16 teeth pulled so was on pain killers for four days for that. She had canned food for a couple of days then went back to eating her kibble. This Vet doesn't normally give pain killers for spaying.

My other dog that was spayed at 6 months didn't need a collar or pain killers, maybe I have just been lucky.


----------

